# Colour separation with DTG printing?



## teddyhedenquist (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you need to do colour separation with DTG printing or can you just send the image/print from the computer to the printer without doing anything else?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most DTG's comes with RIP software that handles preparing the file for printing.


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

teddyhedenquist said:


> Do you need to do colour separation with DTG printing...


No color separation, per se. You just print the garment like you would a paper document: press Ctrl-P and click Print.

Then you go through the RIP software, which has some options for number of passes, density of print and so on.

Printing a white mask underneath a color design requires some extra work with your artwork.

Chris


----------



## teddyhedenquist (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you guys


----------

